# Cervical length under 2 cm at 30 weeks



## katrus78

So, when I was at the doctor's today, I asked to check my cervical length, and they said they only do it at 20 weeks, and if everything is fine, than they check again only very lat in pregnancy, about 36 weeks or so. I still insisted, and they gave in, but she measured it with just her fingures, not an u/s. Before she did it, she asked me what I was hoping for, and I said anything over 3 cm. So she measured with her fingers (ouch!) and told me it was just under 2 cm. She didn't seem worried at all, but I am!!!! After reading everyone's measurement on this forum, it looks like women are being put on bed rest with such measurements! 

Side note: babies are doing good, weighing over 4 lbs each, so about 2 weeks ahead. They are both head down now, not sure if that matters.

What should I do? Should I worry, or are there other opinions that 2 cm could be ok?? :cry:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Hun, I would discount the manual measurement completely! I had a cervical stitch in the twin pregnancy, so had a tvu every 3wks to measure it - without that it is impossible to accurately measure the cervix. Manually she can tell if you're dilated, and/or your cervix is closed, but not much more (except perhaps give you a rough idea). If, worst case scenario, it was around 2cms at 30wks, that wouldn't actually be that bad for twins. Every woman's cervix slowly shortens as pregnancy progresses and it prepares for eventual labour. With two babies on board you'd expect a more rapid and earlier shortening anyway - which is why in general multiples tend to deliver slightly earlier (34wks average). 

I wouldn't take this measurement that seriously darlin', it was probably out by a cm or more. However, even at 2 you're looking golden :) xx


----------



## san fran shan

I agree. I don't think it is a cause for concern especially since you are nearly 31 weeks. My cervix measurement was off by a centimeter between the regular u/s and the vaginal. So a manual measurement could definitely be way off. If the doc isn't concerned, that should be a good indicator to you to not worry! Easier said than done, I know. :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

Hmmm.... So if average delivery for twins is 34-35 weeks, shouldn't I be asking for a cl tvu next time (at 34 weeks)?


----------



## BellaDonna818

Honestly, I wouldn't even worry about asking the doctors to check your cervix again. 2 cm is pretty good for 31 weeks with twins. And since you'll most likely deliver in 3-4 weeks anyway, it really wouldn't be much of a concern if your cervix shortened some more. Also, as San Fran said, if the doctors aren't worried about it, then I'm sure there's nothing for you to worry about at all.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Agreed, I wouldn't worry, especially with a manual measurement. I'm not sure why they'd do it at all, since there's really no way to feel how long it is from the outside with any accuracy. I suspect they were just trying to humor you.


----------



## katrus78

Hmmm, that sucks. You guys really think I've got only a month to go? That's a little scary.


----------

